# Where is the best place to get some custom decals?



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

I see all these decals on cars at the track and never think to ask then if they have them made or they got them from a company.

I'm looking for more than just numbers. I remember years ago that team drivers always had some pretty interesting decals with their name. I'm also looking for someone who can take my company logo and turn it into a head turning decal.

Thanks for any info you can share. I searched the forums for decals, lettering, stickers and graphics and didn't find what I was looking for.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Ive used edecals.com or decalsbydesign.net they have done everything from my custom 1976 oldsmobile to my r/c's hope it helps.


----------



## Racer XXX (Sep 13, 2007)

I am also looking for vynal in nascar stuff if anybody knows a somebody.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

www.rikter-designs.com This is where I get my stuff. Excellent service and fast shipping.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.247designworks.net/ very good work, heck of a nice guy too


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

*paint mask*

if you want a easy way to paint your numbers, graphics etc... I sell paint mask. I have all RC logos and most NASCAR schemes. I can normally fit 3 sets of numbers on one sheet. No set up fee, $12 a sheet (9"x12"). I've attached an example.

Thx, Tom
[email protected]


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Buy your self some Papilio water proof adhesive vinyl. Then the skies the limit. Google any company you want, make your own, copy paste anything and print it out on an ink jet printer. I make my own. I use any combination of ready made logos from a Google search, to using Microsoft Power Point for numbers and wording to making my own thing on Microsoft Paint. Come out real nice. You can get 10 8 1/2 x 11 sheets of this vinyl for less than 15 bucks.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

wurthusa have you tried.....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263316


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

any one know where you can get clear decal papper like you use for the window. i run my off raod car pritty hard and i want to place the decal inside then pant over it so it will stay to geather.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Watchman said:


> U tried
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=263316


U meaning me? If so, you betcha Ive tried. Many many many times. I just found this vinyl 2 weeks ago. Its the stuff I have been searching for.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

We can do full color printed vinyl decals or basic die cut as well. 
If you are still looking..


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I have gone to the local graphic shop in my town. They have done a bunch of custom names printed for me. I can give them a picture and they can make it in about 5 minutes.


----------

